# Failed VBAC



## InMemoryViggo (Sep 13, 2013)

I attempted a VBAC on May 6, 2013 and loss my son. My uterus ruptured after 12 hours of labor, causing the placenta to detach. I had two previous C-sections due to my first being breech.

While you are not or think there is no possible way you could be the 1% to 1.7% that experience complications... well, you just might be. I was.

I wish every minute of everyday I could go back and beg for a repeat C-section. If I had, my third child and second son, Viggo, would be in my arms.

Be leary of OBs that promise they will be present for the entire labor and delivery to troubleshoot if needed. Please, please reconsider your decision for a VBAC. What if you are the exception like me?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

InMemoryViggo, I am so sorry for your loss. We all appreciate you sharing your story and wish you strength and wellness as you work through your experience and emotions.

I moved this thread from the VBAC forum to the Pregnancy and Birth Loss forum where you can get the support you need for your loss. I have also removed two posts as they are more suited for discussion about VBAC in general and not when focused on a personal loss. Please check your Private Message Inbox for a message from me.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts.








Viggo.


----------



## Lulu0910 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss I too am part of the 1%.


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. My niece is considering a VBAC. I'm worried about her. Thanks for sharing this and again, I'm so sorry.


----------

